# البرنامج الهندسي لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانية والمعدنية PROKON Version 2.2



## هارون الرشيد (6 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

البرنامج الهندسي لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانية والمعدنية PROKON Version 2.2 
Service Pack 2.2













PROKON Version 2.2 حمل من هنا:

الله اكبر


-------------------------------------------
Prokon.CalcPad.v2.1.09 حمل من هنا:


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الكراك من هنا:

للنسخة 2.3 من هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14058.html#post860296

وللنسخة 2.2 


http://www.sendspace.com/file/4ucgxh


او

http://rapidshare.de/files/14658849/...ORiON.rar.html



نسألكم الدعاء لنا ولكم وللمجاهدين في سبيل الله في كل مكان وللمسلمين اجمعين

منقول


----------



## nermeen198 (7 مارس 2006)

البرنامج رئع بس اتمنى افادتكم فى الجابه على سؤالى انا لا استطيع تنزل الكراك


----------



## هارون الرشيد (7 مارس 2006)

من الرابط الاول التحميل مباشرة
من الرابط الثاني اختار free
انتظر ثواني يظهر كود ادخله في المربع الفارغ ثم اضغط ابدأ التحميل
مع الشكر


----------



## RESEARCHER (7 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (7 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

كل الشكر لك أخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع وجعل الله تعالى جزاؤه في حسناتكم


----------



## sykd2005 (8 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هارون الرشيد (9 مارس 2006)

researcher قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزانا الله وايّاكم اخي


----------



## hassananas (19 مايو 2006)

please can you tell me about instolation steps of the program, i used the crack and failed,
كل الشكر لك أخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع وجعل الله تعالى جزاؤه في حسناتكم


----------



## abdocivil (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (29 مايو 2006)

مشكورين ما قصرتوا يا مهندسين
جمال


----------



## masterman (4 يونيو 2006)

والله يا أخي لو عندنا أكثر من الشكر لقدمناه لك جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 يونيو 2006)

رجاء رفع الكراك للموقع مباشرة و لكم جزيل الشكر أرجو الاهتمام


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 يونيو 2006)

رجاء رفع الكراك مع المرغقات للموقع مباشرة و لكم جزيل الشكر و أرجو الاهتمام


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 يونيو 2006)

رجاء رفع الكراك مع المرفقات للموقع مباشرة و لكم جزيل الشكر و أرجو الاهتمام


----------



## wal_dab (4 يونيو 2006)

اولا شكرا لك على مجهودك
ولكن هذا الكراك للنسخة 2.09 وهو غير شغال على هذه النسخة 2.2 اتمنى لو تستطيع ايجاد كراك للنسخة 2.2 وشكرا لك


----------



## neno33 (5 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (6 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"] جزاك الله خيراً0
[/frame]


----------



## عمرو11 (6 يونيو 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء

لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج و الكراكر

هل يمكن تحمبله علىwww.streamload.com

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## وفائي حبيشي (11 يونيو 2006)

هذا يحتاج الى رقم حتى يعمل بشكل كامل لانه يعمل ك ديمو فقط . ارجو الافادة . شكرا


----------



## silverfox (14 يونيو 2006)

أخي البرنامج لا يعمل ولا يوجد مكان للكراك وعندما يفتح البرنامج يعطي أن ملفات المساعدة Help غير موجودة ويطلب تحميلها ولكن لا يتم التحميل وعندما تطلب أن يكمل البرنامج من دون تحميل المساعدة يعطي رسائل خطأ ويتحول إلى نسخة تجريبية Demo
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engnieer_moh (14 يونيو 2006)

لقد عجز العرب على ايجاد هذا الكراك
ودى مش اول مرة 
عاجزين فى كل شى


----------



## silverfox (15 يونيو 2006)

engnieer_moh قال:


> لقد عجز العرب على ايجاد هذا الكراك
> ودى مش اول مرة
> عاجزين فى كل شى


 

أخي الكريم العرب ليسوا عاجزين عن شيئ وإنما العرب متفرقين حالياً وسوف يعود لهم المجد الأكبر في العالم بفضل وجود الإسلام..
ولا تنسى ان العرب كانوا يوماً في ضياع أكبر من هذا الضياع وتوحدوا وانتصروا وشكلوا الأساس لأكبر العلوم الحالية...
هذا ليس تملقاً وإنما اعتزاز وفخر بأصل وأجداد كانوا منارة لكل البشرية وبإذن الله سيعود هذا العز للعرب والإسلام...


----------



## eng.walee (24 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير بس اذا كان امكن ترفع الكراك مرة اخرى


----------



## باسم مصطفى كامل (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Koui (26 يونيو 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## skymaster (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehabelg (28 يونيو 2006)

لكل من شاركله منى خالص التحية


----------



## الشعراوى (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## skymaster (29 يونيو 2006)

*&Analysis 2004 Prokon Structural Design*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
* البرنامج النادر اللي تدورو عليه Prokon Structural Design & Analysis 2004 عندي كامل من اراده ان يتصل بي على الهوت مايل 
او يترك لي رسالة خاصة


----------



## عمرو11 (1 يوليو 2006)

الاخ الكريم
هل يمكن تحمبله علىwww.streamload.com
جزاك الله خيرا.




skymaster قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *البرنامج النادر اللي تدورو عليه Prokon Structural Design & Analysis 2004 عندي كامل من اراده ان يتصل بي على الهوت مايل
> او يترك لي رسالة خاصة


----------



## عمرو11 (18 يوليو 2006)

مطلوب مساعده
لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج و الكراكر

هل يمكن تحمبله على مكان غير الرابيدشو و ميجاابلود 
مع خالص الشكر

:69:


----------



## بنكين (19 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود. اني نزلت البرنامج ولكن عند فك الملف من الzip يظهر امر يقول ان هناك مشكلة في الملف لذلك لم استطيع الحصول على البرنامج. لذا ارجوا منكم المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## عمرو11 (15 أغسطس 2006)

*اخى العزيز هذا الموقع غير فعال فى بعض الدول*

لذلك يمكن رفعه على الموقع التالى
*www.savefile.com*

This service can be used for uploading files up to 60MB each. After uploading you will be given a link, that others can use to download your file. Our filesize limit is 60MB and each file can be downloaded unlimited times.
Savefile is completly free to use, hope you will enjoy our service.


----------



## محمدهيت (15 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج والكراك المرفق ولكن البرنامج لم يعمل ارجو التاكد من ان البرنامج كامل المحتوى وشكرا.


----------



## hizany (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد الديب (15 أغسطس 2006)

بالله عليكم نريدا حلا انا مهندس مقيم في السعودية وجميع مواقع الربط محظورة عننا


----------



## sumrak2000 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على جهدكم الخير


----------



## wadlove2003 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

البرنامج من خلال وصفك شكله مفيد جدا ولكنه يأخذ وقت طويل في التحميل
وشكرا ياباشا


----------



## م عزالدين (6 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز الرنامج لايركب في الجهاز ويعطي رسالة أن هناك ملف ناقص أما الكراك فلا يمكن تحميلة من الموقعين المذكورين أرجو المساعدة حيث أني هذة ثاني مرة أحمل البرنامج ولايمكنني فتحة و شكرا


----------



## طه المهندس (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشاركه ممتازه.
مشكور اخى على البرنامج،،،،،،،
نرجو المزيد.


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

للاسف ياسياده المهندس هارون:
الكراك ماهو شغال،،،،،،،،،،،
عموما مشكور


----------



## eng_eaz (18 سبتمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك أخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع وجعل الله تعالى جزاؤه في حسناتكم
eng_eaz*msn.com


----------



## عمرو11 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء
ممكن اى واحد يرفل البرنامج على موقع اخر

ولكم جزيل الشكر



عمرو11 قال:


> *اخى العزيز هذا الموقع غير فعال فى بعض الدول*
> 
> لذلك يمكن رفعه على الموقع التالى
> *www.savefile.com*
> ...


----------



## عمرو11 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

تصحيح

الاخوه الاعزاء
ممكن اى واحد يرفع البرنامج على موقع اخر

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المجاز (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يجزيكم كل الخير عن كافة المهندسين وخصوصا المسلمين منهم وجعله الله بميزان حسن


----------



## descovery_2000 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام غليكم*

اخواني ما يلي مرفقات الكراك 
وهذة المرفقات لاتعمل على 2.2 ولكن 2.1 مع الشكر


----------



## المجاز (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## beta555 (13 يناير 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## ابو السعيد (14 يناير 2007)

اخي الحبيب يوجد نقص او خطأ في البرنامج فالبرنامج يعطي رسالة خطأ بوجود نقص ملف عند فك الضغط


----------



## ابو السعيد (14 يناير 2007)

الكراك لايعمل


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (17 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياخي لكن الكراك غير شغال


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (17 يناير 2007)

اخي ممكن لو سمحت ترسلة لي علي ****** engconsolt12


----------



## nathem (17 يناير 2007)

مشكور على جهدك


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (17 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي الكريم لكن الكراك لا يعمل 
يرجى رفه الكراك 2,2 على الموقع من جديد


----------



## sumrak2000 (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## sumrak2000 (9 فبراير 2007)

اخي ممكن لو سحت ترسله لي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## sumrak2000 (9 فبراير 2007)

سلام الله عليكم


----------



## shariqi2000 (11 فبراير 2007)

من يرفعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sumrak2000 (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج يعمل ك demo version
ارجو ان تشرحو لنا كيفية تفعيل البرنامج جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ebdaa4eim (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك و لكن ملف الكراك غير موجود


----------



## SALLAM_A2005 (13 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

البرنامج رئع بس لا استطيع تنزل الكراك لوجود خطأ في الرابطين
أرجو إعادة تحيل الكراك مره أخرى.. شكرا
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hamdy330 (6 مارس 2007)

مطلوب كراك فرجن prokon 2.2 sevice pack للاهميه


----------



## المعروف (6 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ---- جهد رائع


----------



## hamdy330 (7 مارس 2007)

لسه محدش لقي هذا الكراك العجججججيب للنسخه 2.2


----------



## hamdy330 (7 مارس 2007)

الرجاء البحث عن هذا الكراك العجييب للنسخه 2.2


----------



## mshafey (7 مارس 2007)

crack not available-thanks


----------



## وليداعسا (7 مارس 2007)

Where Is Crack?


----------



## ahmad_s (8 مارس 2007)

where is the crack. it's not fount in the 2 links. thanks


----------



## almahdi (10 مارس 2007)

*assalam alaikum*

thanks alot my brother,,indeed i couldnt download the file so i will be grateful if help me,,seriously i need it


----------



## وليداعسا (10 مارس 2007)

I think that no cracks available for this program
I am trying to get it from other sources


----------



## ebdaa4eim (12 مارس 2007)

مطلوب كراك البرنامج و لكم الشكر


----------



## Bright (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الكراك غير موجود برجاء رفعه


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وتم تحميل البرنامج ولكن لم اتمكن من تحميل الكراك لان الرابط لا يعمل يرجى اعادة تحميل الكراك مع الف شكر


----------



## ابو تهانى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفق بس فى مشكلة فى الكراك


----------



## ميم خمسة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة ولكن تقابلني مشكلة وهي أنني لا استطيع تحميل الكراك


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا شكرا لك على مجهودك
ولكن هذا الكراك غير موجود


----------



## حسام الحر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي الحبيب وبارك الله فيك وفي أولادك
المشكله ان الكراك مش شغال :86:


----------



## ابو تهانى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة برنامج (prokon)*

أرجو المساعدة فى تحميل برنامج prokon للتحليل الانشائى يمكن أن يعمل على ال vista حيث قمت بتحميل برنامج ولم يفتح على الفيستا ويندوز. جزاكم الله ألف خير.


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ebdaa4eim (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*Prokon 2.3 Crack*

Hi my Brothers
here you are what you needs


----------



## ebdaa4eim (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*Prokon 2.3 Crack*

sorry for unintended mistake and this what you need


----------



## safa aldin (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي الوظاف (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## bosy_salem (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف الرقم السر لبرنامج بركون v2.2


----------

